# advance order battlemissons



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

*Black Box w/Battle Missions.*

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=6800024a

Looks good. Another Dread for the collection.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Interesting. Looks like the new Ork Walkers are getting big bucket jaws like Mega-Armoured Nobz.

Venerable looks just like a normal Dread with added Panelling.


----------



## Brt. Maximilian (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, I`m very happy, that I has buy the old venerable cybot from GW last week :biggrin:. Bad, that nothing about the new Guard tanks is on the picture. See forward to look into the book at my hobbystore soon.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Yay, just what we need, more orks and space marines. It's not like there's anything else in the 40k universe.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

WAAAAAAAGH!. Definitely a Mekboyz dream.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=8200015a

This up today.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Beautiful! Love the Killa Kans even more than the Deff Dread!



£20 for a chimera is very reasonable too!


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

might have to start an ork army of just killa kans


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The Chimera was £20 before they took out the accessory sprue and wheel sprue.
And the basilisk was £25 and had a cadian heavy weapon crew sprue included for the price.

Kans and deff look great, but the flash git with targeting squig is awesome and will be in my collection.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I've just had a nerdgasm over the new Venerable Dreadnought,it looks a million times better than the current metal model.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

All of it looks fantastic, but the Basilisk kit not including any of the other artillery options is a big let-down.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I am sad to say this, but those Orks are the best of the bunch  Lovely models, the Venerable Dreadnaught is meh in my opinion, and the Guard vehicles could be better than they are shown to be. I look forward to the release of this book, hopefully we will have more Space Marine and Chaos Space Marine sets along the way:victory:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I do like the kans and deff dread, 3 kans for £27 I will admit isn't that bad, its actually quite a good deal from GW.........oh god, what..whats happening, my body...its..its being torn apart..no NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *ASSPLODES!!!!*


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i must say i like the new ork stuff and im not even a fan of orks lol, i do like the ven dread tho defiently getting two of them 1 for my iron hands other for my csm's and what i can tell from the sprues, it looks like you could put any marine head on that dread, very gd for csm's oh i can see it now, :wacko:
not to pleased with the basilisk tho £5 more, seems like guards are getting more expensive


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

InquisitorTidusSolomon said:


> All of it looks fantastic, but the Basilisk kit not including any of the other artillery options is a big let-down.


It is disappointing, looks like I'm going to have to get my Medusa from FW after all.


----------



## Brt. Maximilian (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, the only good point to buy a new basilisk, the upgrade sprue is inclusive. The chimaera is not the best model of this new tank generation, but shit happen  And with the extra weapon options, why not, need some for my new Guard army.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> I do like the kans and deff dread, 3 kans for £27 I will admit isn't that bad, its actually quite a good deal from GW.........oh god, what..whats happening, my body...its..its being torn apart..no NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *ASSPLODES!!!!*



good to see that your finaly happy about gw and the set looks amazaing for some reason I cant make the pics bigger would be nice if someobdy would take an enlarged shot of the spreus of ven dread


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I have to say I'm on the disappointed side. I was hoping for more kits being released with Battle Missions. Other than the chimera and basilisk getting the updated track system (thank god!), I don't really see a whole lot of difference. Would have liked to have seen some more of the IG artillery be released, or something new and exciting. 

That being said, GW will still get my money for the Ven. dread, and my IG army could always use more Chimera's and Basilisks.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

I'm dissapointed in the lack of variants. But looking over the basilisk sprues I can't seem to find the hull-mounted heavy bolter. Is it not included or am I blind?


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

I was just gonna start building some kans from scratch, but now I'm torn. Those are so damn cool. I'll just get that sweet Flash Git in the meantime.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

no your not blind i cant see it either, looks like they've missed it out, looks like the only way to get the hull mount heavy bolter is to get it from the new chimera and any other kit that has them, ( dont know if the hellhound has one as i havent gotten round to getting 1 yet)


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Yeah it is, if thats the case, bad move there GW. Oh well. Still I'm a sucker for guard tanks and will still end up buying the book and a couple of chimeras.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I am most happy with the Flash Git. I do alreay have a bunch of metal kans but will get a few plastic ones to make my ork army lighter to carry


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

the dread and ork walkers are sexy, finally i can have all the stompy goodness in plastic =] its complete shit that they raised the price of the bassy though, fuckin stupid and it looks as if they took out the crew. and they dont even have the new platform weapons.... damn this plastic crack...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think the basilisk is a huge let down, missing out the heavy bolter and showing it in the box art is a massive kick in the teeth, though this isnt the first time the space marine assault squad clearly shows a Sergent with a thunder hammer and the dark angels veteran box art shows the command squad storm shield in the box art to name two.

Kinda begs the question why change the kit? all i can see is they have taken alot out and upped the price and have not improved anything, the kit was already plastic, they are still using the old and very dated looking basilisk parts from the old kit which lack detail,the crew are no longer in the box, and no new extras, like some shells ??? let alone the other artillery variants which we know they have worked on as we have seen the cad's about 2 years ago.
At least with the new chimera they have put the new options on to the kit and have included most of the useful items from the accessory sprue.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I (and a lot of my friends) are pissed off about the lack of varients for the Basilisk. All it would have taken was 2 other options in the kit, 2 more Leman Russ options when they re-release the MBT and you'd be able to build more or less anything in the new codex. Instead they're fucking about planning who knows what, or even ignoring the other varients entirely... which is confusing with the direction they took with the Hellhound and Demolisher kits. Why stop now?

Do we think the engraved writing on the Venerable is sculpted or free-handed by the Eavy Metal team? I hate the stupid collar on the Venerable though, not being able to see over your own chin-guard is poor design imo! Maybe you'll be able to skip it. Powerfist looks nice after the Seismic Hammer cock-up.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

if my eyes don't deceive I believe the engraving is etched in. I'm wondering with the killer kans kit if they mean there's one of each ranged weapon. I don't run a mixed bag unit, so that's going to suck. I hope I don't have to buy three sets just to have one unit of Killer Kans with Skorchas. Also it doesn't mention it having a grotzooka yet the picture on the cover of the box has a weapon I would consider to be one. The Kan on left has it.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> And the basilisk was £25 and had a cadian heavy weapon crew sprue included for the price.


huh?, but nobody who ever brought a crapalisk round here ever got one

not having a heavy bolter is weird though, didn't notice at first, but if the sprue pics are correct you could glue the heavy flamer on...............shit I know, but better than having a hole in the front of your SPG.

of just use a heavy bolter from the Chimera since there useful to have heavy flamers on so you'll have spares, although I also just noticed the change in the turret ring, so FW turrets won't fit without being glued down, surprise surprise.


VanitusMalus said:


> I hope I don't have to buy three sets just to have one unit of Killer Kans with Skorchas.


why just trade weapons with people, I'm sure plenty will be buying them


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

VanitusMalus said:


> if my eyes don't deceive I believe the engraving is etched in. I'm wondering with the killer kans kit if they mean there's one of each ranged weapon. I don't run a mixed bag unit, so that's going to suck. I hope I don't have to buy three sets just to have one unit of Killer Kans with Skorchas. Also it doesn't mention it having a grotzooka yet the picture on the cover of the box has a weapon I would consider to be one. The Kan on left has it.


If you look at the pictures of the sprues, there is a grotzooka there I think. Or at least I can't see what else it could be. And there are more than just three CC weapons to, or at least there are three CC arms but with different options for what goes on the end of em. But really, you can easily convert some extra flamers I'm sure. Heavy flamers might be big enough.


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

The ork models there are pretty nice. The style that the orks have taken lately with alot of their newer models I'm relatively happy with, and I don't even play them. On the other hand...

The Venerable Dread looks terrible. It doesn't look embellished enough in my opinion, it just has big gold panels. The power fist on there looks pretty awful too. 

Seems like it could have been easy to include variants in the basilisk kit, but why do that when you can just release a separate medusa/hydra kit in the future and get people to buy that also?

I'm wondering what the FW chimera chassy vehicles will come with now that their turrets won't fit.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like I can finally start putting together a Kan horde at a reasonable price. :mrgreen:

The way they painted the Deff Dread, it kinda looks like he's wearing metal Ork sandals. :laugh:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

LordMolnar said:


> I'm wondering what the FW chimera chassy vehicles will come with now that their turrets won't fit.


knowing GW and FW you'll probably be given the new hulls, just to really piss you off


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

You know, I'm going to regret it but I'm staying optimistic that GW are hiding some sprues from us for the basilisk kit. Heh I have nothing to lose.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

I like the dread. The head not too much but the rest is pretty good. The IG vehicles are also nice, wanting to make a Traitor Guard conversion later.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> knowing GW and FW you'll probably be given the new hulls, just to really piss you off


And to make things better no Turret will fit With out being completely customized! Games workshop...Repackaging models with less bitz since 1985!


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I also wanted to comment on the tanks and I agree with many of you it's so frustrating they would only release one variant yet with the previous two tank releases you recieved every variant. Hell even the damn Super Heavy was released later with every variant. I wanted a Medusa and ofcourse I was denied. Well by the time I get back to kitting out my IG the Medusa will be on the shelves of my local GW waiting for my hard earned cash.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Some info about the Battle Missions book itself.



sovietspace @ Librarium Online said:


> So then guys, I have seen and had a good look at the shiny new battle missions book, and I've come to share what I have learned! First off, lets get a good look at the missions themselves, in full:
> 
> Chaos Marines
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Loving it, now I really can create a narrative battle report. This is a must get for me, thanks for the find tu_shan82.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I looked at the new venerable dread sprue from the black box kit today. It looks good, with a TON of options. The scripting is part of the mold, and not 'eavy Metal trickery. One strange thing, There's no missile launcher available in the kit. so if you want that missile launcher venerable dreadnaught, you have to buy a regular dreadnaught and a venerable and mix and match.

I also asked about the Basilisk kit being only one tank, and they said that their GW rep is saying it's only one model, but at the same time is being kind of vague about it, so I have hope that this is GW trying to keep SOMETHING off the internet before release.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well all the models look great imo. Killa kanz for that price is just too good to be true. 
However, 3 killa kanz= 53$: and 3 raveners= 53$...
something is just horribly wrong with that =/


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

The Killer Kanz look smaller than what they did. Mind you, that might just be the photo and my eyes playing up


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

but from the photo, it look s like they are using the large MC bases...
that means they must be at least as tall as the raveners (if not taller) and a great deal more bulky.
and I was so looking forward to cheaper ravaners. If im not mistaken a metal ravener was 18$? 3 would be 54$....
orkz got it nice XD(how much were metal killa kanz?)


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> The Killer Kanz look smaller than what they did. Mind you, that might just be the photo and my eyes playing up


If you mean smaller than the previous metal models, no, they're about the same. Maybe a touch taller kanwise, certainly taller with the shoulder pads and absolutely way chunkier.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Lets speculate on whether there are more releases on the way. Here is to hoping to new tau crisis suit, plastic wraithguard, thunderhawk, daemon prince and others!!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

radical_psyker said:


> If you mean smaller than the previous metal models, no, they're about the same. Maybe a touch taller kanwise, certainly taller with the shoulder pads and absolutely way chunkier.


Ah, my bad. Was just my eyes playing tricks


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

That photo does highlight the sheer sexiness of the new model compared to the old though... makes the old one look like a bin on legs. Of course the new one is a bin on legs as well, but with an extra spoonful of awesome-sauce.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

oblivion8 said:


> Well all the models look great imo. Killa kanz for that price is just too good to be true.
> However, 3 killa kanz= 53$: and 3 raveners= 53$...
> something is just horribly wrong with that =/


There is indeed something very promising/wrong with the price of those Killa Kanz. I fully expect all Ork armies to field them en masse about 12 minutes after their release!

Killa Kanz has always been good, and with a KFF BigMek close by they are awesome. The only catch has been the expensive heap of metal the models were. With that gone there aint no excuse anymore...


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Maybe GW are trying to see if reasonable prices sell well enough to make a better profit and hence do it more often?


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

but that would mean gw is being a sensible and that would just be far to strange


----------



## KEEPITLOOSE (Feb 13, 2010)

the tanks don't look that different. wonder what'll be in the box.

K.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I like that they are turning more and more metal kits into plastic kits. Majority of price rises have been due to the price of tin. 

And when I first saw the price for 3 killa kans I thought it was a typo, perhaps they are indeed making shifts in the way they try and sell products. 

... never thought i'd say that!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Nahh it is probably an incentive for all new players to continuing building the ork and space marine armies given in the assault on black reach box.

I mean would'nt you buy 3 killa kans if they were that cheap.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Nahh it is probably an incentive for all new players to continuing building the ork and space marine armies given in the assault on black reach box.
> 
> I mean would'nt you buy 3 killa kans if they were that cheap.


Thats what I mean, if they are cheaper, more people will buy them. It's just a matter of seeing whether the increase in sales at a lower profit yields a higher profit.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

although I hope they dont get rid of metal altogether eventually, I love building my hive guard and the weight to them is nice for some reason. Call me crazy XD

as for the kans, they are almost nice enough to want to start playing orks.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Heresy! You will never catch me loving green idiots and loyalist marines (except GK-just toooooo awesome+they don't count as a normal marine army anyway!)


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

thought you might be intrested in this http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/278887.page


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Maybe GW are trying to see if reasonable prices sell well enough to make a better profit and hence do it more often?



"What the Fuc... cough..cough cough..." Im sorry I choked on my drink seing this :laugh:. Too good to be true. Remember when AoBR cost $60 at first. I was thinking about buying 2 of them things until lady da da, they bump the price twofold. WTF!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Recently been helping build the deff dread at my store. The rokkit launcher is a pain in the ass to put together but the rest of the kit is lovely!


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Has anyone seen the Killa Kan sprue in the flesh?... so to speak.

I'm curious what ranged weapon options are included. The pics on the website show, rokkits, shoota and scorcha. The box art appears to show a grotzooka and a further option is the kustom blasta [which on a BS3 vehicle could be a sound option.

Can anyone tell me [bits and kits i'm glancing in your direction here  ]

I'm guessing only one of each weapon though which makes me a sad panda, mixed weapons in squads = fail


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Sadly assumption is right and there is onlu one skorcha, one rokkit launcha, one big shoota and one grotzooka. The deff dread has the mega blasta.

I have seen them since the Solihull GW are not exactly secretive about showing off the new stuff as it is being made and painted.


----------

